# Necesito ayuda con la Configuracion Wireless

## Strong1983

Hace unos dias escribi pidiendo ayuda con madwifi, pues como podia resolver ese problema me comentarion por ahi que hay otro paquete, el ndiswrapper que usa los drivers nativos de windows para instalar la pcmcia.

Ahora ya puedo hacer un scan de los acces ponit que estan a mi alcance, lo que no puedo hacer es engancharme con uno de ellos, cuando ejecuto el scrip /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 me sale el siguiente error:

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 19

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.

Some things may be broken...

 *     wlan0 connected to "falesa-sistemas" at 00:0D:88:C5:60:BF

 *     in managed mode (WEP disabled)

 *   Cannot default to dhcp as there is no dhcp module loaded

 *   No configuration for wlan0                                           [ !! ]

Que debo hacer?

Mi archivo de configuracion /etc/conf.d/wireless es el siguiente:

# /etc/conf.d/wireless:

# Global wireless config file for net.* rc-scripts

##############################################################################

# IMPORTANT

# linux-wlan-ng is not supported as they have their own configuration program

# ensure that /etc/conf.d/net has the entry "!iwconfig" in it's modules line

# Try and use an alternative driver if you need to use this - hostap-driver

# supports non-usb linux-wlan-ng driven devices

##############################################################################

##############################################################################

# HINTS

##############################################################################

# Remember to change eth0 to your wireless interface which may be

# eth0, eth1, wlan0, ath0 - you get the idea. If you're not sure

# you can type "iwconfig" at the command prompt and it will tell you which

# interfaces are wireless.

# Say that your wireless interface is ath0 - the line

#      #essid_eth0="any"

# becomes

#      #essid_ath0="any"

#

# Remember to change ESSID to your ESSID.

# Say that your ESSID is My NET - the line

#      #key_ESSID="s:passkey"

# becomes

#      #key_My_NET="s:passkey"

# Notice that the space has changed to an underscore - do the same with all

# characters not in a-z A-Z (english alphabet) 0-9. This only applies to

# variables and not values.

#

# Any ESSID's in values like essid_eth0="My NET" may need to be escaped

# This means placing the character \ before the character

# \" need to be escaped for example

# So if your ESSID is

#      My "\ NET

# it becomes

#      My \"\\ NET

# for example

#      #essid_eth0="My\"\\NET"

#

# So using the above we can use

#      #dns_domain_My____NET="My\"\\NET"

# which is an invalid dns domain, but shows the how to use the variable

# structure

#

# As a final note, most users will just need to set the following options

 key_ESSID1="s:0000000000 enc open" # s: means a text key

# key_ESSID2="aaaa-bbbb-cccc-dd"      # no s: means a hex key

 preferred_aps=("falesa-sistemas")

# preferred_aps=( "ESSID1" "ESSID2" )

#

# Clear? Good. Now configure your wireless network below

#########################################################

##############################################################################

# SETTINGS

##############################################################################

# Hard code an ESSID to an interface - leave this unset if you wish the driver

# to scan for available Access Points

# Set to "any" to connect to any ESSID - the driver picks an Access Point

# This needs to be done when the driver doesn't support scanning

# This may work for drivers that don't support scanning but you need automatic

# AP association

# I would only set this as a last resort really - use the preferred_aps

# setting at the bottom of this file

# However, using ad-hoc (without scanning for APs) and master mode

# do require the ESSID to be set - do this here

#essid_eth0="any"

# Set the mode of the interface (managed, ad-hoc, master or auto)

# The default is auto

# If it's ad-hoc or master you also may need to specify the channel below

#mode_eth0="auto"

# If managed mode fails, drop to ad-hoc mode with the below ESSID?

#adhoc_essid_eth0="WLAN"

#Channel can be set (1-14), but defaults to 3 if not set.

#

# The below is taken verbatim from the BSD wavelan documentation found at

# http://www.netbsd.org/Documentation/network/wavelan.html

# There are 14 channels possible; We are told that channels 1-11 are legal for

# North America, channels 1-13 for most of Europe, channels 10-13 for France,

# and only channel 14 for Japan. If in doubt, please refer to the documentation

# that came with your card or access point. Make sure that the channel you

# select is the same channel your access point (or the other card in an ad-hoc

# network) is on. The default for cards sold in North America and most of Europe

# is 3; the default for cards sold in France is 11, and the default for cards

# sold in Japan is 14.

#channel_eth0="3"

# Setup any other config commands. This is basically the iwconfig argument

# without the iwconfig $iface

#iwconfig_eth0=""

# Set private driver ioctls. This is basically the iwpriv argument without

# the iwpriv $iface

#iwpriv_eth0=""

# Seconds to wait before scanning

# Some drivers need to wait until they have finished "loading"

# before they can scan - otherwise they error and claim that they cannot scan

# or resource is unavailable. The default is to wait zero seconds

sleep_scan_wlan0="1"

# Seconds to wait until associated. The default is to wait 10 seconds

sleep_associate_wlan0="25"

# By default a successful association in Managed mode sets the MAC

# address of the AP connected to. However, some drivers (namely

# the ipw2100) don't set an invalid MAC address when association

# fails - so we need to check on link quality which some drivers

# don't report properly either.

# So if you have connection problems try flipping this setting

# Valid options are MAC, quality and all - defaults to MAC

#associate_test_eth0="MAC"

# Some driver/card combinations need to scan in Ad-Hoc mode

# After scanning, the mode is reset to the one defined above

#scan_mode_eth0="Ad-Hoc"

# Below you can define private ioctls to run before and after scanning

# Format is the same as the iwpriv_eth0 above

# This is needed for the HostAP drivers

#iwpriv_scan_pre_eth0="host_roaming 2"

#iwpriv_scan_post_eth0="host_roaming 0"

# Define a WEP key per ESSID or MAC address (of the AP, not your card)

# The encryption type (open or restricted) must match the

# encryption type on the Access Point

# You can't use "any" for an ESSID here

#key_ESSID="1234-1234-1234-1234-1234-1234-56"

# or you can use strings. Passphrase IS NOT supported

# To use a string, prefix it with s:

# Note - this example also sets the encryption method to open

# which is regarded as more secure than restricted

#key_ESSID="s:foobar enc open"

#key_ESSID="s:foobar enc restricted"

# If you have whitespace in your key, here's how to set it and use other

# commands like using open encryption.

#key_ESSID="s:'foo bar' enc open"

# WEP key for the AP with MAC address 001122334455

#mac_key_001122334455="s:foobar"

# Here are some more examples of keys as some users find others work

# and some don't where they should all do the same thing

#key_ESSID="open s:foobar"

#key_ESSID="open 1234-5678-9012"

#key_ESSID="s:foobar enc open"

#key_ESSID="1234-5678-9012 enc open"

# You may want to set muliple keys - here's an example

# It sets 4 keys on the card and instructs to use key 2 by default

#key_ESSID="[1] s:passkey1 key [2] s:passkey2 key [3] s:passkey3 key [4] s:passkey4 key [2]"

# You can also override the interface settings found in /etc/conf.d/net

# per ESSID - which is very handy if you use different networks a lot

config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

#routes_ESSID=()

#fallback_ESSID=()

# Setting name/domain server causes /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten

# Note that if DHCP is used, and you want this to take precedence then

# please put -R in your dhcpcd options

#dns_servers_ESSID=( "192.168.1.2")

#dns_domain_ESSID="falesa.com"

#dns_search_domains_ESSID="search.this.domain search.that.domain"

# Please check the man page for resolv.conf for more information

# as domain and search (searchdomains) are mutually exclusive and

# searchdomains takes precedence

# You can also set any of the /etc/conf.d/net variables per MAC address

# incase you use Access Points with the same ESSID but need different

# networking configs. Below is an example - of course you use the same

# method with other variables

#mac_config_001122334455=( "dhcp" )

#mac_dhcpcd_001122334455="-t 10"

#mac_dns_servers_001122334455=( "192.168.0.1" "192.168.0.2" )

# Map a MAC address to an ESSID

# This is used when the Access Point is not broadcasting it's ESSID

# WARNING: This will override the ESSID being broadcast due to some

# Access Points sending an ESSID even when they have been configured

# not too!

# Change 001122334455 to the MAC address and ESSID to the ESSID

# it should map to

#mac_essid_001122334455="ESSID"

# This lists the preferred ESSIDs to connect to in order

# ESSID's can contain any characters here as they must match the broadcast

# ESSID exactly.

# Surround each ESSID with the " character and seperate them with a space

# If the first ESSID isn't found then it moves onto the next

# If this isn't defined then it connects to the first one found

#preferred_aps=( "ESSID 1" "ESSID 2" )

# You can also define a preferred_aps list per interface

#preferred_aps_eth0=( "ESSID 3" "ESSID 4" )

# You can also say whether we only connect to preferred APs or not

# Values are "any", "preferredonly", "forcepreferred", "forcepreferredonly" and "forceany"

# "any" means it will connect to visible APs in the preferred list and then any

# other available AP

# "preferredonly" means it will only connect to visible APs in the preferred list

# "forcepreferred" means it will forceably connect to APs in order if it does not find

# them in a scan

# "forcepreferredonly" means it forceably connects to the APs in order and does not bother

# to scan

# "forceany" does the same as forcepreferred + connects to any other available AP

# Default is "any"

#associate_order="any"

#associate_order_eth0="any"

# You can define blacklisted Access Points in the same way

#blacklist_aps=( "ESSID 1" "ESSID 2" )

#blacklist_aps_eth0=( "ESSID 3" ESSID 4" )

# If you have more than one wireless card, you can say if you want

# to allow each card to associate with the same Access Point or not

# Values are "yes" and "no"

# Default is "yes"

#unique_ap="yes"

#unique_ap_eth0="yes"

# IMPORTANT: preferred_only, blacklisted_aps and unique_ap only work when

# essid_eth0 is not set and your card is capable of scanning

# NOTE: preferred_aps  list ignores blacklisted_aps - so if you have

# the same ESSID in both, well, you're a bit silly :p

##############################################################################

# ADVANCED CONFIGURATION

# 

# Two functions can be defined which will be called surrounding the

# associate function.  The functions are called with the interface

# name first so that one function can control multiple adapters.

#

# The return values for the preassociate function should be 0

# (success) to indicate that configuration or deconfiguration of the

# interface can continue.  If preassociate returns a non-zero value, then

# interface configuration will be aborted.

#

# The return value for the postassociate function is ignored

# since there's nothing to do if it indicates failure.

#preassociate() {

#	# The below adds two configuration variables leap_user_ESSID

#	# and leap_pass_ESSID. When they are both confiugred for the ESSID

#	# being connected to then we run the CISCO LEAP script

#

#	local user pass

#	eval user=\"\$\{leap_user_${ESSIDVAR}\}\"

#	eval pass=\"\$\{leap_pass_${ESSIDVAR}\}\"

#

#	if [[ -n ${user} && -n ${pass} ]]; then

#		if [[ ! -x /opt/cisco/bin/leapscript ]]; then

#			eend "For LEAP support, please emerge net-misc/cisco-aironet-client-utils"

#			return 1

#		fi

#		einfo "Waiting for LEAP Authentication on \"${ESSID//\\\\//}\""

#		if /opt/cisco/bin/leapscript ${user} ${pass} | grep -q 'Login incorrect'; then

#			ewarn "Login Failed for ${user}"

#			return 1

#		fi

#	fi

#

#	return 0

#}

#postassociate() {

#	# This function is mostly here for completeness... I haven't

#	# thought of anything nifty to do with it yet  :Wink: 

#	# Return 0 always

#	return 0

#}

----------

## Overpeer

Vamos por partes (como dijo Jack el Destripador).

Si analizas el problema relajadamente te daras cuenta que ...

```

* wlan0 connected to "falesa-sistemas" at 00:0D:88:C5:60:BF    ----> Se asocia a un AP

* in managed mode (WEP disabled)                               ----> En modo infrastructura y sin WEP

* Cannot default to dhcp as there is no dhcp module loaded     ----> No puede conf IP por DHCP 

                                                                     porque no tienes dicho modulo.

* No configuration for wlan0 [ !! ]                           ----> Por lo que te quedas conectado pero sin conf IP.

```

Supongo, que si ejecutas 'iwconfig' veras que estas conectado al AP aunque no puedas navegar.

Segun creo yo, la clave en el archivo de configuracion esta en:

```

# You can also override the interface settings found in /etc/conf.d/net

# per ESSID - which is very handy if you use different networks a lot

config_ESSID=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

#routes_ESSID=()

#fallback_ESSID=()

# Setting name/domain server causes /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten

# Note that if DHCP is used, and you want this to take precedence then

# please put -R in your dhcpcd options

#dns_servers_ESSID=( "192.168.1.2")

#dns_domain_ESSID="falesa.com"

#dns_search_domains_ESSID="search.this.domain search.that.domain"

# Please check the man page for resolv.conf for more information

# as domain and search (searchdomains) are mutually exclusive and

# searchdomains takes precedence

```

Que suponiendo una configuracion:

IP:192.168.1.88

MS: 255.255.0.0

PE: 192.168.1.1

DNS1: 80.58.0.33

DNS2: 80.58.32.97

Buscando un poco en Google, veo que quedaria tal que asi:

```

# You can also override the interface settings found in /etc/conf.d/net

# per ESSID - which is very handy if you use different networks a lot

config_ESSID=( "192.168.1.88 netmask 255.255.0.0" )

routes_ESSID=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

# Setting name/domain server causes /etc/resolv.conf to be overwritten

# Note that if DHCP is used, and you want this to take precedence then

# please put -R in your dhcpcd options

dns_servers_ESSID=( "80.58.32.97" "80.58.0.33")

dns_domain_ESSID="falesa.com"

# Please check the man page for resolv.conf for more information

# as domain and search (searchdomains) are mutually exclusive and

# searchdomains takes precedence

```

Espero que te sirva  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

## cohone

Estoy casi seguro que te irían mejor los drivers de madwifi, yo no tengo ningún problema con ellos,

lo único que necesitas es tener los sources del kernel y compilar el driver.

Overpeer tiene una solución a tu problema (independientemente de los drivers que uses), otra sería instalando dhcpd (si el Ap al que te conectas tiene dhcp configurado, claro).

para configurarlo manualmente, si nada te funciona:

suponiendo que tu interface es ath0:

```
ifconfig ath0 down (desactivas la tarjeta)

ifconfig ath0 up IP  (la activas con la ip que quieras que tenga)

iwconfig ath0 essid ESSID (le indicas la red a la que quieres que se conecte)

iwconfig ath0 key WEPKEY (si tienes encriptación wep)

route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw IPDELGATEWAY ath0 
```

para ver como queda todo:

```
iwconfig ath0

ifconfig ath0
```

----------

## Strong1983

Gracias por atenderme, adivinen que...

No tenia instalado el cliente dhcp en mi maquina, lo que hice fue hacer un emerge dhcpcd y listo, ahora progresamos mas, ahora me sale:

* Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

* Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Trying to force preferred in case they are hidden

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 19

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.

Some things may be broken...

 *     wlan0 connected to "falesa-sistemas" at 00:0D:88:C5:60:BF

 *     in managed mode (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

ClassID  = "Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686"

ClientID = "61.7.1.00.15.E9.2C.17.11"                                     [ !! ]

Osea, igual me sale un error  :Sad: 

En /var/log/syslog me sale esto:

Apr 11 11:53:37 ibm_laptop rc-scripts: Trying to force preferred in case they are hidden

Apr 11 11:53:43 ibm_laptop dhcpcd[2126]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Apr 11 11:56:13 ibm_laptop kernel: ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:421): setting tx_power failed (C0010015)

Apr 11 11:56:25 ibm_laptop rc-scripts: Trying to force preferred in case they are hidden

Apr 11 11:56:34 ibm_laptop dhcpcd[3096]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Que creen que sea?

Bueno, si me dicen que con madwifi funciona mejor, ayudenme a instalarlo, no tengo ni idea de como funciona madwifi

Muchas gracias por todo y espero su pronta respuesta.

----------

## Overpeer

No obtienes IP, en serio es imprescindible el DHCP ?

El DHCP en redes WiFi sin encriptacion da muchos problemas, al menos ... en mi experiencia.

Prueba a hacerle ping a la IP de gestion (suelen tener una) de lo que te quieras conectar, por ejemplo los cablemodems tienen la 192.168.1.100 ó 192.168.100.1

Un saludo.

----------

## Strong1983

Ya he probado eso, la ip se queda asignada pero al momento de hacer un ping a alguna maquina cercana simplemente no llega. Me parece que hay otro problema de fondo que aun no tengo idea de que es.

Voy a intentar cambiar el driver de la tarjeta, lo que pasa es que mi tarjeta es revision e y no estoy seguro que el driver se compatible con ndiswrapper.

Carlos Chiriboga

----------

## cohone

 *Quote:*   

> Apr 11 11:56:13 ibm_laptop kernel: ndiswrapper (iw_set_tx_power:421): setting tx_power failed (C0010015) 

 

ndiskwrapper no consigue configurar la potencia de transmisiÃ³n en la tarjeta,

consigues al menos conectarte al ap? o ni siquiera eso.

----------

## Strong1983

Si, eso si, de conectarme al acces point lo hago, en la pantalla al querer levantar la wlan0 me sale:

* Caching service dependencies ... [ ok ]

* Starting wlan0

* Configuring wireless network for wlan0

* Trying to force preferred in case they are hidden

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 19

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.

Some things may be broken...

* wlan0 connected to "falesa-sistemas" at 00:0D:88:C5:60:BF

* in managed mode (WEP disabled)

* Bringing up wlan0

* dhcp

* Running dhcpcd ...

ClassID = "Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686"

ClientID = "61.7.1.00.15.E9.2C.17.11" [ !! ]

En la linea con letras azules me dice que se ha conectado al acces point.

----------

## cohone

¿que tarjeta y  qué chipset  tienes?

Olvidate del script, de momento...

Prueba a hacer los pasos de forma manual:

```
ifconfig wlan0 down (desactivas la tarjeta) 

ifconfig wlan0 up IPquequieras  (la activas con una ip dentro del rango que tengas configurado en el router)
```

```
iwconfig wlan0 essid falesa-sistemas key off (supongo que no tienes encriptación wep) 
```

```
route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw IPDELrouter wlan0  
```

Según vas ejecutando los comandos, le vas echando un vistazo a 

```
dmesg
```

, y si al final del todo hay algo relacionado con ndiswrapper o la tarjeta, nos lo pones en el foro.

para ver como queda todo: 

```

iwconfig wlan0 

ifconfig wlan0 

route

```

Pon en el foro la salida de los tres comandos

----------

## Strong1983

Sabes, tengo mas malas noticias. Probando con lo que me sugeriste, inexplicablemente, aparecieron estas lineas en el archivo /var/log/messages despues de levantar el modulo ndiswrapper, ademas al parecer el ndiswrapper se estanca en un ciclo cerrado porque se agregan estas mismas lineas constante e infinitamente en ese archivo, tienes alguna idea de que paso aqui?

#############################################################

worker_proc:1147): Exit

ndiswrapper (wrapper_worker_proc:1064): 16

ndiswrapper (miniport_query_info_needed:160): Enter query is at d09958e0

ndiswrapper (miniport_query_info_needed:170): res = 00000000

ndiswrapper (miniport_query_info_needed:181): Exit

ndiswrapper (miniport_query_info_needed:160): Enter query is at d09958e0

ndiswrapper (miniport_query_info_needed:170): res = c0010016

ndiswrapper (miniport_query_info_needed:181): Exit

ndiswrapper (update_wireless_stats:1038): Exit

ndiswrapper (wrapper_worker_proc:1147): Exit

ndiswrapper (hangcheck_proc:302): Enter 

ndiswrapper (hangcheck_proc:315): Exit

ndiswrapper (wrapper_worker_proc:1064): 64

ndiswrapper (wrapper_worker_proc:1147): Exit

#########################################################

Pero el comando lspci me da esto:

#########################################################

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5901 100Base-TX (rev 01)

0000:02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

0000:03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink: Unknown device 0302

#########################################################

y despues de ejecutar el comando iwconfig wlan0 essid falesa-sistemas key off me sale el siguiente mensaje:

#########################################################

Message from syslogd@ibm_laptop at Thu Apr 13 08:46:15 2006 ...

ibm_laptop kernel: Disabling IRQ #4

#########################################################

Y despues de esto al hacer un iwconfig wlan0 me sale que esta conectado al essid "default"

Como puedo arreglar esto?

----------

## cohone

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:03:00.0 Network controller: RaLink: Unknown device 0302

 

Estamos hablando todo el tiempo de esta tarjeta??

----------

## Strong1983

Eso es lo que me dice el lspci.

----------

## cohone

Me refiero a que no tienes otra tarjeta,no? que la inalámbrica que estás usando es la que sale por el lspci?

Te lo digo, porque yo tengo 2, una minipci integrada (ralink) y otra PCMCIA (Atheros)...

Bueno...

En el caso que sea esa la que quieres configurar, ya comprendo porqué no pudiste instalar los drivers madwifi 

Los madwifi son para tarjetas con el chipset Atheros, la tuya tiene chipset Ralink   :Rolling Eyes: , que salvo que tu tarjeta sea alguna ya muy especialita, tiene driver nativo para windows y además opensource, por lo que no necesitas el ndiskwrapper ese.

La verdad es que lspci no dice mucho más,  aquí te pongo los posibles drivers que están en el portage para tu tarjeta.

le hace un emerge al que corresponda y supongo que deberíar ir bien

PD. Que sepas, que normalmente, al menos a mi, las interface las crea como  rax en vez de como wlanx.

ifconfig -a para verlas todas las que tienes.

```

[b]rt2400 [/b]

Description: Driver for the RaLink RT2400 wireless chipset 

Releases alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 ppc macos s390 sparc x86 

1.2.2_beta3 - - - - - - - - - - - ~ 

 

Category Homepage License ChangeLog Similar Bugs Forums 

net-wireless GPL-2 

 

[b]rt2500 [/b]

Description: Driver for the RaLink RT2500 wireless chipset 

Releases alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 ppc macos s390 sparc x86 

1.1.0_beta3 - + - - - - + - - - - + 

1.1.0_beta2-r2 - ~ - - - - ~ - - - - ~ 

 

Category Homepage License ChangeLog Similar Bugs Forums 

net-wireless GPL-2 

 

[b]rt2570 [/b]

Description: Driver for the RaLink RT2570 USB wireless chipset 

Releases alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 ppc macos s390 sparc x86 

1.1.0_beta1 - - - - - - - - - - - ~ 

 

Category Homepage License ChangeLog Similar Bugs Forums 

net-wireless GPL-2 

 

[b]rt2x00 [/b]

Description: Driver for the RaLink RT2x00 wireless chipsets 

Releases alpha amd64 arm hppa ia64 mips ppc ppc64 ppc macos s390 sparc x86 

9999 - - - - - - - - - - - - 

2.0.0_beta3 - ~ - - - - - - - - - ~ 

 

Category Homepage License ChangeLog Similar Bugs Forums 

net-wireless GPL-2 

 
```

----------

## Strong1983

Bueno si, es la unica tarjeta wireless que tengo, gracias por la info que me das, probare y te notificare

----------

## cohone

en este post :

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=589&highlight=ralink+unknown+device+0302

dice que tienes el chipset rt2600.

----------

## Strong1983

Te cuento que ya solucione el problema, cuando me comentaste del chipset decidi ir al origen del problema y buscar la pagina oficial de Ralink, en ella encontre el driver correcto para el chipset de mi tarjeta.

Alfin comprendi porque tanta confusion con esta tarjeta, lo que pasa es que las D-LINK DWL-G630 tienen varias revisiones, en internet solo encontraba informacion sobre las revisiones A B C pero mi tarjeta tiene revision E, entonces por eso es que el ndiswrapper no entendia el driver.

Te pido que me ayudes diciendome donde puedo encontrar la forma de publicar la solucion de este problema para que otras personas no tengan que pasar por lo que yo pase.

 La direccion de la que descargue el driver es 

http://www.ralinktech.com/drivers/Linux/2005_1230_RT61_Linux_STA_Drv1.0.3.0.tar.gz

bueno y despues todo fue por sentido comun.

----------

## Strong1983

Ya esta solucionado este problema...  :Smile: 

----------

